# A LITTLE RANT!!!



## Kezza78 (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm sooooo annoyed right now!!

Was meant to have my driving test today at 11.00, got a msg from my driving instructor last night saying that his car had been involved in an accident and he was hoping for a replacement to arrive for my test! I wasn't 100% ok with this as I wouldn't have been used to the new car but resigned myself to just giving it ago! 
Anyhow, he phoned this morning saying the replacement wouldn't be here in time therefore i needed to cancel my test . I've just looked online and the next available test isn't until OCTOBER!!! I can't afford to wait that long  (need to be  passed before xmas) so I've had to book for another test centre. Really annoyed me as I was so confident with the other test route!! 

Anyway rant over........sorry!! Just needed to vent! xxxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

kezza I am sorry to hear your test saga.  My friends DD turned up for her test in the instructors car and the driving examiner said that the tyres weren't roadworthy and bald, and refused to allow the test to go ahead.  It was (like your driving instructor's) all his fault, he should have adequate insurance to provide an alternative car, after all it is a pretty certain occupational hazard that the car will get bumped!  She had to rebook and it is 2 days before her uni start date, but in return her examiner paid the fee and her parents demanded that he continue to give her free lessons until her new test6 weeks away as she had been geared up so as not to jeopardise it.  It is worth a try asking him.

Good Luck xx


----------

